# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  Boom Boom Dragon Triple Three Version (3.33) has released <Sept. 23 2013>

## mohamed73

*Boom Boom Dragon Triple Three Version (3.33) has released <Sept. 23 2013>* *DO YOU WANT TO RUN THIS UPDATE ON YOUR SUPERDOCTOR? UCT? AVATOR? HYPER BOX? AND OTHER?  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] YOUR DRAGON DONGLE AND GET ALL COMING DRAGON UPDATES FOR YOUR NO MORE SUPPORT BOXES!!!*  *Boom Boom Dragon Triple Three Version (3.33) has released <Sept. 23 2013>*  *
MTK 6256 Full Support* *
Read Flash
Write Flash
Format
Read Info
Read Code(Password)*   *Improvement MTK 6255&MTK 6276 & MTK 6256 NAND Write Flash*  Tips:   *MTK 6256 Supporst USB Reading Flashing & Writing 
Android MTK 6572 IMEI Repair World First Added. Check the Link:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Improvement in MTK 6260 Beta Format Test, Now No more IMEI Corrupt at the time of Format.Check link* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *
WORLD FIRST Android 6572 IMEI Done with USB Cable*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *World First 625A New Flash Type Supported (LAVA DIS 136 (W1613)*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *
Safe Android MTK and SPD Format  List* 
If you format the devices listed on the link, I am sure your device won't die.  
Note: format only user data in case of SPD Android. We do not provide  you free solution because free solution is available in google search.  So, please do not ask free solution here and do not ask about hardware  solution here because we only provide you software solution. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *
Dragon Dongle* 
Now, you can buy DRAGON DONGLE in your Local Market and you can use it with any Chinese Device in the Market. For More : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *
About Price of Dragon Dongle* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *No More IMEI Corrupt after Format MTK 6252 Beta*       *If I did not back of Flash file before format, how can i get good flash file?*  *Answer:* _No need any flash, after format no service,and IMEI invalid case_ 
you don't need write Other file from other phone, but just read back flash file and write that flash file;then works 100%  *For example:* *
I get one MTK 6260 CPU Mobile,and no have read back before;then I try format*  *after I format mobile IMEI Invalid 
Read back the Flash form(IMEI Invalid set) 
and write flash again*  *Mobile working and IMEI Come back!!!*     *File Download Link :* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Dragon Team Never Rests*

----------


## mohamed73

*Dragon Keep Update for you!!!
Do the Best for you!!!
Dragon V3 Support MTK CNV Re\Wr Coming soon!!!*

----------

